# Abandoned



## Battou (Oct 1, 2007)

An abandoned rail station not far from where I live, Back in it's day it was a hot spot for Photographers, in fact I can still find and purchases original post cards as well as original prints from various periods of time. Though not holding the status in any official capacity The Erie station of Salamanca NY is this cities one true land mark. After a few attempts of restoration has bankrupted those who felt it worth trying she is now under the control of the Seneca Nation of Indians, and has been so for the last several years. It is uncertain but unlikely the Nation will follow threw with any restoration. Even in the event they did, This station will never again see commuters as an agreement with Norfolk Southern (I believe it is) will not allow passenger cars on these rails, because they do not want them back in the event of accident. So this is all that remains of what was once this cities proudest achievements, obscured in the shadows of a native owned casino and inexpensive fuel.

1.





2.




3.






Please feel free to piont out composition or post production issues, I wasn't paying attention to that part of things (by that I don't mean during the shot, I just did not learn about it).


----------



## Wozza (Oct 2, 2007)

It doesn't really look very abondoned to me with just a broken window. The paints tidy, even the grass is, I was expecting some peeling paint, rust and overgrown plants.


----------



## Battou (Oct 2, 2007)

Wozza said:


> It doesn't really look very abondoned to me with just a broken window. The paints tidy, even the grass is, I was expecting some peeling paint, rust and overgrown plants.



The paint and what not is reasonably new, there have been atleast two (if not more) attempts at restoration, all met with failure due to finances. The side facing the road (side viewed here) got priority, once one walk around the building it's a diffrent story, with large sections of bricks missing or laying on the roof and in fact all the windows are broken, just the a couple on the second floor are not boarded up. Sadly I do not have a good shot of just how much damage there really is. 

As for the grass, the city keeps it tidy since it is literally across the street from a federal office. Tomorrow I will go out and take some more and try to get a more accurate image of just how rundoun it really is. Allowing a few days for processing I should be able to have them by saterday.


----------



## Battou (Oct 2, 2007)

(Bump) editing done, I reduced the saturation on the first and gave some explination of the subject.


----------



## cherrymoose (Oct 2, 2007)

Wozza said:


> It doesn't really look very abondoned to me with just a broken window. The paints tidy, even the grass is, I was expecting some peeling paint, rust and overgrown plants.



To be "abandoned", something doesn't necessarily need to be run-down and dilapidated.

These are interesting shots. They definitely tell somewhat of a story. 
But what did you shoot with? They definitely look like film scans.


----------



## Battou (Oct 2, 2007)

cherrymoose said:


> To be "abandoned" something doesn't necessarily need to be run-down and dilapidated.
> 
> These are interesting shots. They definitely tell somewhat of a story.
> But what did you shoot with? They definitely look like film scans.



Canon EF, FD 50mm, f/16, asa 800

Don't remember shutter speed

*EDIT* but yes 35mm film print scan


----------



## Battou (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are some additional Pics I took reasently to convey to some extent, the damage the building currently has. I have also fixed the first two images displayed


----------



## michael.josh (Oct 18, 2007)

great


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 19, 2007)

Sigh.  It makes me sad to see great architecture like that abused.


----------



## Pyrex (Oct 23, 2007)

all of your photos appear to be over exposed slightly - however, you might just be "aligning to the right" on your histogram and posting up the unedited photos... can't be for sure, but either way they come out slightly washed and overly bright - for instance in several photos there's no sky visible.


----------



## Battou (Oct 23, 2007)

Pyrex said:


> all of your photos appear to be over exposed slightly - however, you might just be "aligning to the right" on your histogram and posting up the unedited photos... can't be for sure, but either way they come out slightly washed and overly bright - for instance in several photos there's no sky visible.



The latter set of photos where taken in the rain under a light but full overcast sky, it was a dead light grey. Like everyone else, I loose some color during the scanning of my prints and the only editing I have done to them is an attempt to compensate them to macth the print with the exception of the second image (first post) witch has only been cropped additionally. As time goes by I will try to figure out wether they are over exposing or failing to fix the scans, once I figure it out I can work on fixing it.


----------



## august (Oct 25, 2007)

man i would love to get inside of that building.


----------



## Battou (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm trying to, I know of two places where I can gain entry, but I am going to try negotiating full acess from the nation first.


----------

